# 2019.03.30 - Trovoada perto de Évora (Vista de Portel)



## windchill (31 Mar 2019 às 02:49)

Neste dia de saída para puro stormchasing, a minha intuição e leitura dos modelos levaram-me a ir ver o anoitecer no Miradouro de São Pedro, perto de Portel.
Os registos de qualidade não foram muitos, mas ainda assim valeu a pena para ver e captar algumas destas preciosidades....




2019.03.30 - 195404 (NIKON D7200) [São Pedro - Portel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2019.03.30 - 195926 (NIKON D7200) [São Pedro - Portel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2019.03.30 - 201300 (NIKON D7200) [São Pedro - Portel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2019.03.30 - 202508 (NIKON D7200) [São Pedro - Portel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2019.03.30 - 202952 (NIKON D7200) [São Pedro - Portel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2019.03.30 - 203830 (NIKON D7200) [São Pedro - Portel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2019.03.30 - 204138 (NIKON D7200) [São Pedro - Portel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr

Que acham?


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2019 às 03:09)

windchill disse:


> Os registos de qualidade não foram muitos


Que disparate  Grandes fotos, boa caçada!


----------



## windchill (31 Mar 2019 às 03:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Que disparate  Grandes fotos, boa caçada!


Obrigado @SpiderVV


----------

